# When its warm....they Swarm



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm talking about wasps, red ones, the kind that hurt almost as bad as yellow jackets. they have successfully invaded my attic, my question is, does hanging moth balls around various places in the attic really work to get rid of them? 

I don't really wanna kill em unless I have to (heck let me be honest a small thermonuclear device is on the table )cause they eat spiders and fly's which is a whole different ball game out here, I just want them out of my attic


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You'll have to remove the nest. Be careful.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I havent seen a nest, bu if there is one I have a entire case of brake clean for them


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Pretty much anything that they don't like the smell of will drive them from the place, Problem is that they seem to dislike the same smells that people do.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope so because I have 25 mesh bags, 5 boxes of moth balls and a staple gun ready for this weekend


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Now if you moved up north, they die out in the fall.


----------

